# Welcome!!!



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I would like to take this opportunity to welcome all of you and introduce myself as your moderator for the Fishing Forums. I have been fishing since I was old enough to hold a fishing rod, well over 20 years, and spend most of my fishing time chasing walleyes. If you have any questions or concerns please feel free to email me at [email protected] and again I welcome all of our members and guests.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

One word Sakakawea! what an awsome fishery, My family has a camper in Garrison. Last year was one of the best fishing years in my live so far. Caught and released many big walleys. I mainly fish Independence piont, Island and the shell island, and parts of Deepwater bay. But there is getting to be more and more pressure ever year and people think they can keep all the big fish! but like ever ethical fishermen knows you cant. Just keep what you want to eat. The big wallys arent good anyways.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I couldn't agree with you more GooseBuster. What I love most about the lake is the structure. There is also such a great population of fish. The one thing I have noticed about the lake compared the one I fish a lot in Minnesota is how quickly the fish can turn off. There are times when you really get into the walleyes, and then they just seem to get lockjaw so you have try other presentations. A good friend of mine lives in Bismarck so when he invites me out you can bet I'll be there. Welcome to the forum and I can't agree with you more: let the big fish go and keep some of the smaller ones for a meal.


----------

